# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm nơi gia công thanh trượt

## trungnguyenhp

Bên Em cần gia công khoan và taro lỗ M6 trên 2 thanh trượt tròn trơn dài 2500mm theo mẫu đã có sẵn.Vì máy bên em 2 thanh trượt  nguyên bản nó không theo tiêu chuẩn nên ko mua loại có lỗ sẵn đc,Em đã đặt mua loại trơn rồi.  Bác nào ở Khu Vực Hà Nội nhận làm thì Pm E mang qua nhé
MrTuyên 01685443999

----------

